# How Many Bibles Do You Regularly Use?



## Brian R. (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't mean how many translations, but how many physical bibles? I'm juggling 3 or 4 right now, and I wonder if I'm unusual and maybe even a bit covetous when it comes to high end, well-made bibles. 

Curious to hear from any of you. Thanks.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 21, 2017)

One on my desk, usually consulted several times a day.
One study Bible within easy reach for when I want to read a note.
One at the dinner table for family devotions.
One in my briefcase for when I'm out.
Two in my box of Sunday school supplies, different translations for when I'm teaching.
One on my phone.
A fancy one for rare occasions when I want a Bible that looks more Bible-like.
And a bunch of other translations, not regularly used, on my shelves for reference.

So I think that makes 8 that I actually "juggle" depending on where I am and the occasion. I am rich!

I am also unusual, in that my work right now consists largely of editing Bible studies, so consulting the Bible is my job.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 21, 2017)

I use about 6: two pulpit Bibles, one small ESV for visitation, one HCSB and one CSB for daily reading, and my ESV study Bible for notes.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2017)

I plead my privilege against self-incrimination under the 5th Amendment to the United States Constitution.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 21, 2017)

Brian R. said:


> I don't mean how many translations, but how many physical bibles? I'm juggling 3 or 4 right now, and I wonder if I'm unusual and maybe even a bit covetous when it comes to high end, well-made bibles.
> 
> Curious to hear from any of you. Thanks.


Main bibles I use are the Esv single column one, esv Study Bible, and yes, my Ryrie Study in Nas, as that was my first leather bound one.


----------



## Cymro (Dec 21, 2017)

Just two AV’s in 50+years. It was sad to leave the first one go ,as it had badly deteriorated through use and had a lot of notes. Unable to decide what I could do with it, I remembered the Jews buried their scriptures, so it’s at the bottom of the garden somewhere near my children’s deceased pet rabbit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 21, 2017)

Brian R. said:


> I don't mean how many translations, but how many physical bibles? I'm juggling 3 or 4 right now, and I wonder if I'm unusual and *maybe even a bit covetous when it comes to high end, well-made bibles*.
> 
> Curious to hear from any of you. Thanks.


In my case too many to list, and I too have felt that covetousness may be involved. I can say the same for the theological library I've put together.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 21, 2017)

Well, I have my NASB that I re-covered, a slender ESV for traveling, a KJV to sometimes read to the kids because I want them to know the language, and a Reformation study Bible I sometimes consult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Dec 21, 2017)

Brian, it's an important question you're asking; but at the end of the day it's a pretty grey area. Maybe you could start by asking your wife as she would know you the best. I understand where you are coming from. I used to not get the high end bible thing but over the last year or two have found myself struggling in similar ways.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm still searching for the right bible. Some I have the margins are too narrow, others can be too bulky to travel with, etc. Whenever I buy a new one I feel like I have to go through the loops to convince my wife. She is the type that will use one bible until it falls apart.


----------



## TrustGzus (Dec 21, 2017)

I use three pretty regularly. A thin reference CSB with goatskin. A TNIV reference with renaissance leather and a Reformation Study Bible ESV in brown imitation. I usually have all three not too far from me. 

And I understand and resemble the covetous remark. I have more than I need and should unload some and not purchase more.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 21, 2017)

Two physical ones:







The top one is Hebrew and Greek that I had bound in leather years ago.

The bottom one is a KJV from Local Church Publishing. I've had it for many years--it's leather bound and very sturdy. I think I paid $40 for it and this item is still under $50. I've never seen anything similar to it in price in other translations.

I use other non-physical bibles regularly: Bibleworks and eSword on my computer, a Kindle KJV, ESV, and NKJV version on my phone, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lynnie (Dec 21, 2017)

By the bed, by the couch, by the exercise bike, in the bathroom, in the car. Plus a few on the shelf. And I just got a waterproof NT for vacation. Hub has his own stash inc Greek, Hebrew, and electronics.

If we have a revival you will be glad to have extras. You can't count on stores or the internet in some sort of huge crisis. Now I am thinking maybe I will go to Ollie's and get more. So thanks OP.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 22, 2017)

tried almost all premium KJVs but the windsor to me is the best. Comfortable text which leads to more bible reading and that is all that matters. Longprimer and Concord comes close

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Zartman (Dec 22, 2017)

RHB study Bible on my desk; KJV (words of Christ NOT in red) for family and churchgoing use; Reina-Valera 1960 Spanish Bible for translating; tiny pocket KJV for travel, that I've had for almost 25 years. None are high-end externally, but I'm rather more interested in the content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 22, 2017)

I think I'm probably pickier than most others are when it comes to Bibles. 

Over the past decade I've tried many in an attempt to get that "one Bible" that I can use for most if not all purposes. To this point, it hasn't worked, in part due to the fact that the churches we've gone to tend to use a different translation than what I'm trying to use at the moment. And readability is another. For me it has to be black letter with relatively bold print and good paper. 

The NKJV was my main version until about 10 years ago when I suddenly couldn't read red letters for long periods anymore. And affordable editions in black letter are almost non-existent. I haven't used the NKJV regularly in so long now that I don't know that I'd switch back if suddenly they did start making editions more to my liking. As with the NASB, it also seems that a lot of people who used to use the NKJV switched to the ESV at some point. 

I've juggled several AV's in the past several years, including the Windsor, Westminster, (which I've never been able to warm to even though I'd like to use it regularly) RHB Study Bible and Cambridge and TBS Concords. I haven't settled on one in particular. I really like the Concord, but I also like the Windsor. The RHB is a little too large to carry around to church, etc. although I can appreciate their efforts at trying to keep it from being really large. I'm sure some would disagree, but for years I've been in the habit of carrying something more the size of a Concord or Windsor. Anything much bigger than a Westminster is "too big" in my opinion unless it is going to simply be used at the desk or table. 

A hardcover NASB Side-column reference has been a standby for a number of years. It is an older printing that has much better paper than what they've used in recent years. 

I might get a Spurgeon Study Bible. It looks pretty good as a devotional tool, but the print is nice and large also. I have a CSB "Large Print" Ultrathin but the print is either too faint or too small for me to use on a regular basis. I only bought it because it is black letter, which surprised me. (Holman has tended to be like Nelson in assuming that everyone wants red letter.) The KJVs mentioned above are easier for me to read even though technically the print is smaller in some of them. 

I was an early adopter of the ESV ca 2002 but got away from it by about 2005 for various reasons. I've tried different ESVs in recent years, including the Legacy, the Large Print and the Large Print Thinline. I like the fact that Crossway realizes that not everyone wants red letter, but I've either had problems with the text blocks or the paper, so something that looks like it would be ideal ends up not working out. (For example, I find that the Legacy text block is too wide for me to read comfortably. I'd prefer a text block that is more like a regular book.) I'm not sure that I'd really consider the ESV but that's what most of the churches seem to use these days. I may know of more pastors who preach from the KJV than the NASB now, which wouldn't have been the case 20 years ago before many of the NASB folks switched to the ESV.


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 22, 2017)

I have three I use. An ESV journaling Bible for writing notes in (that's all I do with it so that it will last a long time and I get to keep my notes), the Reformation Bible Sproul to be able to look up things I have questions about, then my newest Bible I got which is a $280 Bible that I was able to get for $135. It's single column which I love made out of goat skin and has four book markers(!). I really love holding it....super soft and the leather smell is so awesome lol.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 22, 2017)

I have several study Bibles that I consult while preparing sermons and general Bible study, however I prefer a Bible without notes for preaching. I have several that I use for preaching, and will alternate based on where the passage at hand lies on the page. I realize this sounds odd, but I prefer to have my entire passage on the same page if possible.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 22, 2017)

VictorBravo said:


> Two physical ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bibles done by LCP in Lansing Mi are all top notch, as they should cost hundreds of dollars.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 22, 2017)

RHB KJV SB on my desk; plus my Greek NT's and a Hebrew OT.
ESV SB and NIV Zondervan SB's on my standing desk.
Pulpit/EDC Bible is an ESV New Classic Reference.
Small ESV I use for visiting hospitals or doing graveside services.
About 25 other translations on the shelf in my Study for reference. 
My Dad's old KJV and my childhood 1977 NASB on my bedside table.

I'm a little Bible-obsessed.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 23, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> RHB KJV SB on my desk; plus my Greek NT's and a Hebrew OT.
> ESV SB and NIV Zondervan SB's on my standing desk.
> Pulpit/EDC Bible is an ESV New Classic Reference.
> Small ESV I use for visiting hospitals or doing graveside services.
> ...


Is that Zondervan one the edition by DA Carson?


----------



## BFG33 (Dec 23, 2017)

Yes, David it is.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 23, 2017)

I have the old NIV SB edited by Kenneth Barker that I bought in 1986, and the new one (2011 text) edited by D.A. Carson. The 'new' one weighs 5 pounds and is over 2" thick. I also have the electronic edition through Olive Tree Bible on my phone, and use that more than the hard copy. On sale right now 63% off .
https://www.olivetree.com/store/product.php?productid=26449


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 23, 2017)

JimmyH said:


> I have the old NIV SB edited by Kenneth Barker that I bought in 1986, and the new one (2011 text) edited by D.A. Carson. The 'new' one weighs 5 pounds and is over 2" thick. I also have the electronic edition through Olive Tree Bible on my phone, and use that more than the hard copy. On sale right now 63% off .
> https://www.olivetree.com/store/product.php?productid=26449


Do you find a big difference between the 2 Niv study bibles?


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 23, 2017)

BFG33 said:


> Yes, David it is.


Both the Esv SB and Zondervan Niv SB have really good notes in them and articles, and basically to me boils down to which translation preferred, and for me its the Esv.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Beezer (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a dozen or so Bibles on my desk. Out of the ones listed below I consult or read from about eight of them at least once a week. In addition to the physical Bibles below I also consult BibleGateway for various other translations and study from Sword Searcher 8. 

1 - Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible (use at my desk)
1 - KJV Thompson Chain Reference Bible (use at my desk)
1 - KJV "Turquise" by Church Bible Publishers (use at my desk)
1 - Schuyler Westminster KJV (use at my desk)
1 - RL Allan Ruby KJV (carry around; dinner reading; kids memory verse work)
1 - RL Allan KJV Brevier Clarendon (carry around)
1 - TBS Large Print KJV (seldom use it)
1 - RL Allan 2011 NIV Proclamation Edition (use with reading plan; highlighting)
1 - Cambridge 2011 NIV Clarion (love the paragraph format; carry around)
1 - Cambridge 2011 NIV Pitt Minion (devotional use with Table Talk; carry)
1 - Schuyler NLT Caxton (occasional use with kids or for casual reading)
1 - RL Allan ESV Classic (very rarely use the ESV nowadays; wife likes it)


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 23, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Do you find a big difference between the 2 Niv study bibles?


Yes, the new edition is more comprehensive in terms of the study notes, and the additional study materials/features included. I've been looking for my '84 NIV SB and I can't find it, but the new one is larger in size, though the old one was a handful by itself.


----------



## BFG33 (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a verse by verse Bible (ESV) for teaching, a Bible (ESV) just for reading devotionally, a ESV Psalter by my bed for reminder before bed, the NIV Life Application Study Bible, and NASB Amplified Bible. Any suggestions for others I should get? I get that there is a lot written here, but there is so many I see in the bookstore that just seem so meh...


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 23, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Do you find a big difference between the 2 Niv study bibles?


David, found the '84 NIV SB. Weighs 3 pounds compared with the new one @ 5 pounds. It is 1 3/4" thick compared to the new @ 2 1/2". They are both about 9x6 text blocks, but the new one has 2,879 pages compared to 1,928 for the old edition. Obviously much more content and more detailed notes.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 23, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Do you find a big difference between the 2 Niv study bibles?



The new Zondervan NIV SB (Carson's) is focused on gospel-centric biblical theology, and often gives exegetical explanations; the old NIV SB provides fairly basic notes. The NIV Spirit of the Reformation SB is a horse of a different stripe, having more in-depth study notes and articles than Sproul's ESV Reformation SB, and being keyed to the Reformed confessions throughout. 

So, 3 rather different tools. If picking 2 NIV SB's, I'd say to get the SOTR and Carson's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 23, 2017)

BFG33 said:


> I have a verse by verse Bible (ESV) for teaching, a Bible (ESV) just for reading devotionally, a ESV Psalter by my bed for reminder before bed, the NIV Life Application Study Bible, and NASB Amplified Bible. Any suggestions for others I should get? I get that there is a lot written here, but there is so many I see in the bookstore that just seem so meh...



The ones I use most:

ESV SB
Reformation SB (Ligonier)
ESV Literary SB
RHB KJV SB
NASB SB (same notes as the old NIV SB)
NIV Zondervan SB (Carson's)
Spirit of the Reformation SB (comes in NIV only)
The NET Bible (footnotes are usually insightful, though it follows NRSV on Isa 7.14)
HCSB SB
Apologetics SB (HCSB; use this one sometimes)

Maybes (i.e., if there's a good sale, and you've already got a good handle on the above vols):

NLT SB (I don't like the NLT but have heard recently that the notes are insightful)
CSB SB (not sure yet how much different these notes will be from its predecessor, the HCSB SB)


I'm hoping to pick up a copy of the new ESV Systematic Theology SB. Looks like it'll be helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Zartman (Dec 23, 2017)

BFG33 said:


> I have a verse by verse Bible (ESV) for teaching, a Bible (ESV) just for reading devotionally, a ESV Psalter by my bed for reminder before bed, the NIV Life Application Study Bible, and NASB Amplified Bible. Any suggestions for others I should get? I get that there is a lot written here, but there is so many I see in the bookstore that just seem so meh...


Since you ask...get a KJV and read God's Word in majestic language. The OT, especially the wisdom literature, read awesomely in KJV. Also Isaiah 40 to the end is incomparable.
Just my opinion....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BFG33 (Dec 23, 2017)

Thank you both Ben and Reagan! Question for you Reagan what is ESV Literary SB like?


----------



## Edward117 (Dec 24, 2017)

Like some of the others, I can be embarrassed by the number of physical bibles I own, so I will refer to the physically bound bibles that I actually use.
I have a nice Cambridge leather-bound copy of the NKJV which I take to church. I have a similar copy of the ESV if the preacher will be preaching from that version. Both are black-letter editions. At home I have an ESV Readers Bible in which the verse numbers have been removed, also black letter. (I only purchase a red-letter bible when a black-letter option is not available.) I also have a Reformation Study Bible which is hard-bound. Study bibles I purchase as cloth-bound, and not leather-bound, for I am using them at home. Most of my study bibles I also have in electronic format on my computer.
Finally, though it is not a bound bible, I use a tablet on which I have installed bible software, which enables me to view the English and original language text at the same time. This I also carry to church or to other places.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 24, 2017)

I use an older Ligonier _Reformation Study Bible_ (NKJV) bible. To that I have extracted, by careful use of a physical scalpel, all the _Confessional_ sections of the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible _(SOTR), the _Biblical Cyclopedic Index _from _The Open Bible _(separately available here), and a few smaller items from other bibles, all of which I have taped into my RSB. This is accompanied by the transfer by hand salient notes from the SOTR articles, and all its confessional cross-references.

Took me about three years to accomplish the above.

Perhaps in a few years someone will offer and electronic bible order system from which can be constructed from choices of other bibles that can be custom printed and bound. Until then, the only solution for me is to cobble together my own. (There is a business opportunity therein that I freely disclose to anyone.  )

One day I will figure out how to add _The KJV Master Study Bible_'s 407-page topical concordance and 571-page Encyclopedia of Biblical Knowledge. Sigh.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 24, 2017)

Brian R. said:


> but how many physical bibles?



I use one ESV print Bible one hour per week when I go to church.

Oh, I almost forgot to add that I use a Samsung tablet every morning for three hours. So if that counts then, that's a second Bible.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 25, 2017)

BFG33 said:


> Question for you Reagan what is ESV Literary SB like?



It's a tool which helps one consider the various literary genres and aspects of the biblical text, and therefore an aid in interpretation which I (as a former English teacher) have found quite helpful. Here's more info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 25, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> One day I will figure out how to add _The KJV Master Study Bible_'s 407-page topical concordance and 571-page Encyclopedia of Biblical Knowledge. Sigh.


Here is the table of contents in my 1941 hard copy ;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 26, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> The new Zondervan NIV SB (Carson's) is focused on gospel-centric biblical theology, and often gives exegetical explanations; the old NIV SB provides fairly basic notes. The NIV Spirit of the Reformation SB is a horse of a different stripe, having more in-depth study notes and articles than Sproul's ESV Reformation SB, and being keyed to the Reformed confessions throughout.
> 
> So, 3 rather different tools. If picking 2 NIV SB's, I'd say to get the SOTR and Carson's.


The SOTR has been out of print for awhile though, and just wished would have bought one years ago, but was not into reformed theology at all at that time. Also think that the Niv study bible also must have gotten an upgrade, as its now 2000+ pages also.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 27, 2017)

At lease a couple of years ago, the SOTR can be found in hardcover pretty cheaply at used book sellers, and I believe that Laridian will allow you to just purchase the notes for their bible app, unless something has changed. Don't have my iPad handy to check.

ETA: SOTR hardcovers presently available at Amazon resellers starting at $28.00, leather at $140.00.

ETA(2): The SOTR notes are available from Laridian for $15.00, but I think you need their native bible app. https://www.laridian.com/catalog/products/pcdsotr.asp


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 27, 2017)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> At lease a couple of years ago, the SOTR can be found in hardcover pretty cheaply at used book sellers, and I believe that Laridian will allow you to just purchase the notes for their bible app, unless something has changed. Don't have my iPad handy to check.
> 
> ETA: SOTR hardcovers presently available at Amazon resellers starting at $28.00, leather at $140.00.
> 
> ETA(2): The SOTR notes are available from Laridian for $15.00, but I think you need their native bible app. https://www.laridian.com/catalog/products/pcdsotr.asp


Thank you so much, as did look into getting a leather edition, but the prices i saw were more like 4-5 Hundred.
While on the Amazon page now, also did see the condensed Reformed study bible for only 39.99. so that would be a good pick also.


----------



## RBachman (Jan 2, 2018)

My old Scoffield KJV was my favorite bound Bible for its binding, font, and paper. But I got tired of drawing lines through all the notes. Besides Sessions look at you funny when they see you with it! I switched happily to a Sproul Reformation Bible in NKJV for awhile, but bought a really nice super expensive calf-skinned ESV to keep up with my Church - but I don't like the translation that much. I shelved my custom-bound BHS/SBL Hebrew - Greek Bible for a new Readers Greek and Hebrew Bible for when i am feeling academic-ish. Oh, and the calf-skinned Polyglot Bible with the most amazing leather binding on the planet is also great, but I love Hebrew too much to ditch it for an all-Greek Bible. The truth is all my leather-bound treasures are currently acting as dust removal devices while I am on my iPad Olive Tree app nearly 24x7. I am afraid I have completely gone digital without my realizing what was happening. I have the NKJV, NIV, KJV, Greek and Hebrew, the WCF, maps, and reference notes at the tip of my index finger. iPhones lead to iPads and that leads away from the leather - the ultimate slippery slope [no doubt the plot of Reformed Vegans]. I have been eyeing my cracked screen iPad wondering if i could put a leather binding on it just to keep up appearances. I may smear some gold leafing on the edges in the mean time. (You can toggle the red on and off for the words of Christ - how cool is that).

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ZackF (Jan 2, 2018)

I think the reformed vegan has been taken out. 



RBachman said:


> My old Scoffield KJV was my favorite bound Bible for its binding, font, and paper. But I got tired of drawing lines through all the notes. Besides Sessions look at you funny when they see you with it! I switched happily to a Sproul Reformation Bible in NKJV for awhile, but bought a really nice super expensive calf-skinned ESV to keep up with my Church - but I don't like the translation that much. I shelved my custom-bound BHS/SBL Hebrew - Greek Bible for a new Readers Greek and Hebrew Bible for when i am feeling academic-ish. Oh, and the calf-skinned Polyglot Bible with the most amazing leather binding on the planet is also great, but I love Hebrew too much to ditch it for an all-Greek Bible. The truth is all my leather-bound treasures are currently acting as dust removal devices while I am on my iPad Olive Tree app nearly 24x7. I am afraid I have completely gone digital without my realizing what was happening. I have the NKJV, NIV, KJV, Greek and Hebrew, the WCF, maps, and reference notes at the tip of my index finger. iPhones lead to iPads and that leads away from the leather - the ultimate slippery slope [no doubt the plot of Reformed Vegans]. I have been eyeing my cracked screen iPad wondering if i could put a leather binding on it just to keep up appearances. I may smear some gold leafing on the edges in the mean time. (You can toggle the red on and off for the words of Christ - how cool is that).


----------



## jckdymond55 (Jan 19, 2018)

esv,esv study,KJV,NASB study, then a reformation study bible and a dr.mac study bible. wanting to get a copie of the Geneva soon


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 19, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> The SOTR has been out of print for awhile though, and just wished would have bought one years ago, but was not into reformed theology at all at that time. Also think that the Niv study bible also must have gotten an upgrade, as its now 2000+ pages also.


Given Pratt's connection, sooner or later the Third Mill folks will have the essence of the SOTR and more up electronically. The online version is undergoing development:
http://thirdmill.org/studybible/

The SOTR notes are still accessible via the Wayback Machine:
https://web.archive.org/web/20150207032241/http://thirdmill.org:80/studybible/

While I am at it, David, you (and others) might find the following useful now and then:
http://thirdmill.org/answers/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

